# Boot : Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3214.216 MHz.

## ade05fr

hello

i have installed the latest kernel 3.0.6 and recompile it at all but when i boot it hangs at least 1 min during the phase

```

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: msgmni has been set to 6896

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: io scheduler noop registered

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: io scheduler deadline registered

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: pcieport 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: pcieport 0000:00:0a.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS880 0x1002:0x9715 0x1458:0xD000).

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] register mmio base: 0xFDFE0000

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] register mmio size: 65536

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: ATOM BIOS: B43106_DVI

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: VRAM: 512M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000DFFFFFFF (512M used)

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] RAM width 32bits DDR

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1765438 kiB.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: 512M of VRAM memory ready

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Loading RS780 Microcode

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3214.216 MHz.

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/R600_rlc.bin"

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm:r600_startup] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: disabling GPU acceleration

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: ffff88012b37f000 unpin not necessary

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: ffff88012b37f000 unpin not necessary

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: failed to evaluate ATIF got AE_BAD_PARAMETER

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Connector 0:

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]   VGA

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Connector 1:

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]   DVI-D

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]   HPD1

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Radeon display connector VGA-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Radeon display connector DVI-D-1: Found valid EDID

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] radeon: power management initialized

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0040000

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] size 8294400

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] fb depth is 24

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm]    pitch is 7680

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: drm: registered panic notifier

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.10.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: brd: module loaded

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: loop: module loaded

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: atiixp 0000:00:14.1: IDE controller (0x1002:0x439c rev 0x00)

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: pci 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: atiixp 0000:00:14.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfa00-0xfa07

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: atiixp 0000:00:14.1: simplex device: DMA disabled

Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: ide1: DMA disabled

```

do you know what is the root cause of this ?

thanks

ade05fr

----------

## asturm

Same issue on my AMD system.

----------

## ade05fr

i have forgot to mention that is also an AMD system for me

----------

## asturm

I am currently not in reach of my system, but you can try out Pappy's kernel seeds for a change.

----------

## aderesch

 *ade05fr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Oct 16 12:07:46 localhost kernel: r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/R600_rlc.bin"
> ...

 

Install radeon-ucode if you haven't done so and add the necessary firmware file(s) to CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE.

ad

----------

## ade05fr

Hi everyone

finally i have follow this post   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894354-view-next.html?sid=08597ef4695dac0e3480effc7f8bcd3f

to solve the hang during boot process but now i have a 640*480 resolution instead of 1920*1080.

any idea how to update that ?

thanks

ade05fr

----------

